# baking soda & suger for roaches can hurt kids/pets???



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

I was excited to think I'd stumbled across a harmless organic method for killing roaches -- but at the bottom of the article it said it could be dangerous for kids or pets!!!

I was shocked because we use baking soda and suger in cooking -- so can it really be toxic? My girls are 9 and 4, so I think I could explain not to touch/eat it and they wouldn't. But I don't see how I could liberally apply it along all our baseboards and still be sure our cats wouldn't lick it. I mean, are cats drawn to sugar? Maybe they wouldn't eat it, but how could I know for sure?

Does anyone know WHY baking soda is considered dangerous/toxic to children/animals? I'd never heard of that before!


----------



## mumstheway (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
Does anyone know WHY baking soda is considered dangerous/toxic to children/animals? I'd never heard of that before!

I personally don't see how it would be...didn't people used to take baking soda as an antacid? Baking soda tastes horrible too (I used to polish my teeth with it on occasion--bleh), I don't see them being able to injest it either.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you! From the little I've found so far, it sounds like toxicity is pretty rare, so I'm not sure just how it happens.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I use baking soda as an antacid.
I think toxicity from it comes from ingesting too much sodium?? For example you can use pounds of it in pools - so you have to ingest a LOT of it to be toxic.
It tastes HORRIBLE so I really don't see any kids gobbling up handfulls of the stuff.

I don't think cats are drawn to sugar, dogs might be, but I don't think cats are.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks! I suppose everyone feels a need to cover themself by posting a disclaimer!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm betting it's a misprint because WASHING soda kills cockroaches, not BAKING soda. Washing soda, Borax, is a natural mined mineral but it's an eye irritant and poisonous in large amts if ingested. Mixing Borax and sugar will get rid of cockroaches. I really don't think Baking soda will do much of anything other than get rid of smells.


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

I have an ant infestation and I'd like to use Borax and sugar. Any suggestions on how can I strategically place it so that my 1y.o. crawler can't get hurt?


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

You can use it on the outside perimeter of your house, around doors and hatches that they might be getting in, under the kitchen sink and cupboards (if they have drawers to pull out and expose the floor). Behind furniture along the mopboards. Brush it under the mopboards with a broom or blow it in there if they're a gap. Gate off rooms where you're using it if you can't hide it somewhere.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Excessive amounts can be harmful. In both people and pets it can really throw off electrolytes and cause muscle tremors and seizures. It can also cause intestinal impaction. Years ago, when I worked at an emergency veterinary clinic, we had a cat come in with metabolic alkalosis. He had ingested a large amount of baking soda according to the owner. Still, it's safe in small amounts and is used medicinally.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebecca* 
I'm betting it's a misprint because WASHING soda kills cockroaches, not BAKING soda. Washing soda, Borax, is a natural mined mineral but it's an eye irritant and poisonous in large amts if ingested. Mixing Borax and sugar will get rid of cockroaches. I really don't think Baking soda will do much of anything other than get rid of smells.

Washing soda and borax are not the same thing. Washing soda is sodium carbonate (soda ash) not the mineral borax. Baking soda is sodium bicarbonate. Washing soda is really irritating to the skin, so if it was a misprint and the 'recipe' should have called for washing not baking soda that's probably why


----------



## simspyder40 (Jun 24, 2012)

It's not a misprint, baking soda kills roaches and ants. Sugar is used to attract them to it because otherwise both will avoid it. For ants you must use the powdered sugar or they will seperate the two and just take the sugar. Baking soda causes the roaches to dehydrate much like the Borax, it causes gas in the ants who cannot expell the gas so they explode. Also if you use baking soda to clean your counter tops it will help keep these pest away  Don't know of dangers to children or pets (you can brush a dogs teeth with it) but of course you probably shouldn't put it out in the open where either could get it. It is safe to put near foods and dishes and works well in cabinets.


----------

